# Where to Purchase Air Force Swords?



## milesm (12 Apr 2013)

Hello everyone,

Ok a new question.  I am looking to purchase two RCAF Air Force Officer Swords, complete with scabbard, knots, buckles etc.  The only place I have been able to find them is William Skully, but they are expensive as heck.  Does anyone have any suggestions of where to look?

Thanks,

Miles


----------



## Grunt_031 (12 Apr 2013)

Try

guthriewoods.com/swords


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Apr 2013)

Not sure where you are located, but if you are close to Kingston, check with Herb Postill at the C&E Museum.  He can find you just about anything.  He was a Lineman after all.

http://www.c-and-e-museum.org/contacts.htm


----------



## Journeyman (12 Apr 2013)

Most grocery stores   :nod:


----------



## my72jeep (12 Apr 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Most grocery stores   :nod:


 :goodpost: Mil Points inbound that made my day.


----------



## milesm (12 Apr 2013)

Grunt_031 said:
			
		

> Try
> 
> guthriewoods.com/swords



Thanks Grunt, excellent website.  I will look into it.

Miles


----------



## milesm (12 Apr 2013)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Not sure where you are located, but if you are close to Kingston, check with Herb Postill at the C&E Museum.  He can find you just about anything.  He was a Lineman after all.
> 
> http://www.c-and-e-museum.org/contacts.htm



Thank you 211 RadOp.  Will check this out as well.  I am in Hamilton, but I am sure a phone call would get the ball rolling.

MM


----------



## milesm (12 Apr 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Most grocery stores   :nod:



Jouneyman, comic relief in very serious job, I love it.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Apr 2013)

You could probably go through The RCR museum in London.  They may help you out too.


----------



## PAdm (12 Apr 2013)

milesm said:
			
		

> but they are expensive as heck.



Sadly they are simply expensive as heck.  That said, it is an investment that will serve you throughout a career and can become an heirloom piece.


----------



## dimsum (13 Apr 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Most grocery stores   :nod:



Thanks for providing my next idea for the RAAF Amberley Autumn Ball   :nod:


----------

